# tree scorpion from monster bug wars...what kind of species is this scorpion?



## superuglyllc (Oct 25, 2011)

sci channel airs monster bug wars , where a "tree scorpion" gets attacked by ants. but they dont tell you the species name. anyone have an idea of species name of this scorp?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 26, 2011)

I have never seen that one. I only seen the other tree scorpion which "catches prey using its stinger and tears apart its prey before devouring?" looks like a lychas sp. I could be very wrong though, like the show.


----------



## DansDragons (Oct 26, 2011)

im pretty sure both were Lychas marmoreus.


----------



## Michiel (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty sure......................


What if your doctor would say: "I am pretty sure you have aids, lung cancer and ebola...." what would you do? Or your boss would say: "I am pretty sure I am going to pay your salary at the end of the month"....

It's rediculous programme and an example of bad taste.....and this program keeps getting attention, every time someone posts about it here.....


----------



## k2power (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah is a pretty bad show.  Would love to see a Jeff Corwin or Steve Irwin type arachnid focused show.  Love seeing the natural habitats of these animals.


----------



## DansDragons (Oct 27, 2011)

i agree that it's a crap show, obvious that most of the confrontations are set up and not in wild conditions..and the sound effects are ridiculous.


----------



## SgtSparkles (Oct 27, 2011)

could someone explain why they added in sounds that make the scorpion sound like an angry cat


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 27, 2011)

Because scorpions really make those sounds, just that it cannot be heard from the 'naked' ear. Im kidding, but seriously, stop watching that show. It gives arachnids a bad name...


----------



## Michiel (Oct 27, 2011)

_it gives arachnids a bad name....._

........and all people with an TIQ of 80 or higher


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 27, 2011)

i agree. the show sucks. BUT i rent netflix have full cable , there is never any good shows about scorpions. crocs all day but us bug nerds dont get anything. wha wha lol . at least they have a bug show on t.v. but 100 ants on 1 scorp is stupid. they should have done it with a spider against a scorp or differ scorps against each other. like i said the show sucks but can u guys tell me where i can view a different program thats better???


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 27, 2011)

Ken the Bug Guy was going to get his own show but they decided it was too boring or something.........


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 27, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> but 100 ants on 1 scorp is stupid. they should have done it with a spider against a scorp or differ scorps against each other. like i said the show sucks but can u guys tell me where i can view a different program thats better???


I think they should definitely not do a show like that. Most people here are saying that show is stupid, and you are agreeing with them, but you don't seem to be getting the point that they wouldn't enjoy or watch a show like you hope to see either, they are the same thing.


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 27, 2011)

fing your right. i do like the show , im not gonna lie . i think i was mad about the scorpion getting gang raped! lol everytime the show is on i watch it so .... i find it interesting different spiders killing each other i enjoy the sound effects  lol no lie  the show is great except that 1 scorp scene 

---------- Post added 10-27-2011 at 11:20 PM ----------

if ken the bug guy did a show he would probably get into the anatomy , the kind of predator ambush etc. what it hunts and how it kills . etcccc   i dont know if anyone on here would watch it but i would. i mean we are all on arachnoboards for crying out loud haha  we are all insect collectors or whatever u call it. bug nerds


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 29, 2011)

Boring shows = filled with knowledge, experience
Entertaining shows = pointless and full of misleading information in this case, monster bug wars.

Of course, there are entertaining and informative shows or boring and misleading shows. Documentaries usually air on the show if they are able to capture audience, in this case, weird noises made by insects and arachnids. If u were a regular guy flipping thru the tv channels and hear words such as "setae" or "chela" u wouldnt understand cos of all the "big" sciency words. It is a pity ken the buy guy show didnt air. 

Such shows i find are degrading to the human intellect and all that stuff. That being said, ill end my rant. Plus i think this show is not being shown anymore. Also, im going off topic.


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 31, 2011)

forget about the show.. i really want to know if anyone knows the exact species..looks like a very active scorpion, i want 1


----------



## Michiel (Nov 1, 2011)

You can't identify scorpions 100% from a picture alone. Many valid species are morphologically similar. It is most probably a Lychas species. We would need to be able to see the walking legs to see if there are tibial spurs. The species of Lychas have tibial spurs on legpairs III and IV and genus Isometrus doesn't....You can't see those structures in this pic, so it stays a big guessing game, and I could only say that I assume it is a Lychas, whilst I can't rule out Isometrus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voldemort (Nov 2, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> i agree. the show sucks. BUT i rent netflix have full cable , there is never any good shows about scorpions. crocs all day but us bug nerds dont get anything. wha wha lol . at least they have a bug show on t.v. but 100 ants on 1 scorp is stupid. they should have done it with a spider against a scorp or differ scorps against each other. like i said the show sucks but can u guys tell me where i can view a different program thats better???


japanesebugfights.com
after the ist video you'll feel sorry for them


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 8, 2011)

k2power said:


> Yeah is a pretty bad show.  Would love to see a Jeff Corwin or Steve Irwin type arachnid focused show.  Love seeing the natural habitats of these animals.


I would love to make videos like that.  I may do it next year.  Not that it would be like discovery, but you could see whats there.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 9, 2011)

thats a lychas, doesnt look like any isometrus i have seen.


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 9, 2011)

Isometrus maculatus?? I have no scorpion experiance worth a crap BTW....Just looks like isometrus I have seen from the picture...


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 13, 2011)

Used to be a great invertebrate show on Animal Planet called "Buggin With Ruud" Ruud Kleinpaste was a great and informative host and more importantly willing to be stung or bitten by anything! So there you go educational and sadistically entertaining. You still may be able to wach clips of episodes on Youtube. Check it out sometime.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah he was funny, i should see how long that show ran for, maybe buy dvd season if they got it.


----------

